# Omega f300hz



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a stainless steel Omega f300hz, not sure which model of it yet, depends what's on offer.

Looking to spend £250 on it, via PayPal or BT.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

That'a a great choice. Good luck with the search.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

badgersdad said:


> That'a a great choice. Good luck with the search.


 Thankyou, I've seen many beautiful examples on eBay but very wary of eBay traders haha


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Got all my 3 off the bay. Then sent them to Paul (Electric Watches) to sort them and replace bits. Works out a bit more than the £250 but that's it looking good and serviced. So don't count out a used/needing sorted one off the bay!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Richy said:


> Got all my 3 off the bay. Then sent them to Paul (Electric Watches) to sort them and replace bits. Works out a bit more than the £250 but that's it looking good and serviced. So don't count out a used/needing sorted one off the bay!


 The OP moves fast Richy, he has also posted this, suggesting that he has already done exactly what you suggest:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104773-omega-constellation-f300hz-repair-needed/&do=embed


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Padders said:


> The OP moves fast Richy, he has also posted this, suggesting that he has already done exactly what you suggest:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104773-omega-constellation-f300hz-repair-needed/&do=embed


 Haha yeah took me about 3 hours to do just that  I love the Omega f300hz definitely going to be buying myself one, after I finish my brothers.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

tburkes said:


> Haha yeah took me about 3 hours to do just that  I love the Omega f300hz definitely going to be buying myself one, after I finish my brothers.


 Before you go down the customisation route with the GP one you just purchased, just bear in mind that F300s at reasonable prices are relatively plentiful. If you really want a steel one for your brother and yourself then maybe keep an eye out for exactly the one you want, get the GP one fixed as cheaply as poss and sell it as a worker. Either that or take the advice listed elsewhere to buy a steel case and swap over the movement, then resell the GP case. I think the gold plate removal route might be an expensive mistake with unpredictable results IMO. Also you will then have a non-standard watch which kills resale in some quarters. Just my 2p worth obviously.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Padders said:


> Before you go down the customisation route with the GP one you just purchased, just bear in mind that F300s at reasonable prices are relatively plentiful. If you really want a steel one for your brother and yourself then maybe keep an eye out for exactly the one you want, get the GP one fixed as cheaply as poss and sell it as a worker. Either that or take the advice listed elsewhere to buy a steel case and swap over the movement, then resell the GP case. I think the gold plate removal route might be an expensive mistake with unpredictable results IMO. Also you will then have a non-standard watch which kills resale in some quarters. Just my 2p worth obviously.


 I'm tempted to keep the gold watch for myself anyway at the moment as I've seen a guy local to me selling a couple of Omega f300hz that are stainless steel, with original straps so that's already saving me a bunch. I will post updates eventually on the route i've taken.


----------

